

Ask HN: How do I find web development clients as a back-end developer - dev-ious

I have been doing web development for 5 years now and have agencies as clients (I&#x27;m a sub-contractor). I want to find clients on my own and possibly grow this as a business.<p>How can I find quality clients(who will pay, not craigslist people looking for $100 website). I&#x27;m located in North America.
======
mackraken
Get a partner who's a front end dev like me ;)

~~~
macarthy12
Hit me up if you are interested in that! Email in profile

------
lukastsai
starts from [https://www.elance.com/myelance](https://www.elance.com/myelance)
?

~~~
lukastsai
and [http://getbootstrap.com/](http://getbootstrap.com/) can be your front-end
framework.

